# [solved] Xorg ohne config ?!

## haegar87

Grüß euch zusammen,

nach längerer Gentoo Abwesenheit wollte ich mal wieder einsteigen.

Hab soweit nach Handbuch Gentoo AMD64 aufgespielt... soweit alles super.

Dann wollte ich Xorg installieren... gesagt getan... keine Probleme.

Nun kommt der Punkt das Ding zu konfigurieren. Dazu bietet sich ja xorgcfg an... hmmm... gibts nicht.

Ich hab nun festgestellt, das es auf meinem System überhaupt kein Programm zum einrichten vonn Xorg gibt o.O

Installiert wurde alles via "emerge -v xorg-server"  :Wink: 

Hat sich da was geändert? Sind die Tools wie "xorgcfg" etc. jetzt seperat zu installieren?

Auf jeden Fall weigert sich mein X zu starten (logisch ohne config file =)

MfG

haegar87

----------

## Max Steel

 *haegar87 wrote:*   

> Grüß euch zusammen,
> 
> nach längerer Gentoo Abwesenheit wollte ich mal wieder einsteigen.
> 
> Hab soweit nach Handbuch Gentoo AMD64 aufgespielt... soweit alles super.
> ...

 

Es gibt noch X -configure

 *Quote:*   

> Installiert wurde alles via "emerge -v xorg-server" 
> 
> Hat sich da was geändert? Sind die Tools wie "xorgcfg" etc. jetzt seperat zu installieren?

 

Ist mir zumindest nicht bekannt.

 *Quote:*   

> Auf jeden Fall weigert sich mein X zu starten (logisch ohne config file =)

 

X braucht imho keine conf Datei mehr.

siehe: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml

und weil du wahrscheinlich stable 1.6 installiert hast: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.6-upgrade-guide.xml

Ich persönlich lege die Verwaltung der Eingabegeräte in die Hände von hal und evdev. Und die Sache mit der Grafikoptionen mach ich immernoch über die xorg.conf.

So funktioniert das prima.

Ich habe in der xorg.conf keine Eingabegeräte definiert oder zugeordnet.

 *Quote:*   

> MfG
> 
> haegar87

 

Grüße freundlich zurück

Max Steel

----------

## haegar87

So, sry, komme leider erst jetzt wieder dazu jetzt weiterzumachen.

Also ich hab den xorg-server installiert. Anschließend Xor -configure aufgerufen... was mir den Start allerdings wie folgt quitiert:

```

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901 (1.6.4 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-8-25

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r5.0 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux nbda 2.6.30-gentoo-r5.0 #1 SMP Sun Oct 25 22:16:58 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64

Build Date: 26 October 2009  09:37:39PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Oct 29 13:04:25 2009

(II) Loader magic: 0xde0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:9553:1025:017e ATI Technologies Inc rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf4000000/65536, I/O @ 0x00002000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

List of video drivers:

   fglrx

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.65.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.65.4

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.65                                 

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Aug 13 2009 21:15:59

(II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found

(**) ChipID override: 0x9553

(**) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x9553) found

Backtrace:

0: Xorg(xorg_backtrace+0x26) [0x4ec7e6]

1: Xorg(xf86SigHandler+0x39) [0x48aee9]

2: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x7f5c6613cf50]

3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so(atiddxProbeMain+0x8f6) [0x7f5c653270d6]

4: Xorg(xf86CallDriverProbe+0xe4) [0x46a1d4]

5: Xorg(DoConfigure+0x1a4) [0x496fd4]

6: Xorg(InitOutput+0x9a0) [0x46bcb0]

7: Xorg(main+0x200) [0x4313c0]

8: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe6) [0x7f5c661295c6]

9: Xorg [0x430a09]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

So, das wars, bei diesem komischen neuen Xorg bin ich nun überfragt... normalerweise würde ich per xorgcfg oder ähnlichem meine Config Datei schreiben.. aber das soll man ja anscheinend nicht mehr   :Shocked: 

Hoffe jemand von euch kann mir helfen!

Grüße,

haegar87

----------

## Max Steel

Nicht Xorg sondern X  :Wink:  Also die executable X wie früher auch mit dem Schalter -configure ^^

Das sollte dir eine /etc/X11/xorg.conf.new erstellen oder evtl /root/xorg.conf.new

Weiß ich momentan auch nicht so genau.

----------

## haegar87

Das haut genau dieselben Meldungen wie Xorg -configure raus...

Wieso kann man sowas wie xorgcfg nicht lassen... warum muss man das gute für das schlechte austauschen ? -.-

----------

## musv

Wieso nimmst du nicht einfach Deine alte xorg.conf? Soviel hat sich da nicht geändert. Ich glaub, der RGB-Pfad musste raus. Ansonsten sollte die fast unverändert auch mit xorg-1.6 laufen können.

----------

## Max Steel

Du frag mich nicht. Ich glaub sogar X -configure war vor xorgcfg da...

Frag mich jedenfalls nicht.

Der X scheint wegen fglrx (diese böse böse Ati-Seuche namens CS-Treiber) ab. Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal einen freien Treiber wie radeon probieren. Oder sogar vesa.

Halt so das du erstmal irgendwas funktionierendes hast.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> List of video drivers:
> 
>    fglrx
> 
> (II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

 

Für den "fglrx" Treiber wirst du wirklich noch eine xorg.conf benötigen

AFAIK bringt der Treiber ein eigenes Tool zum erstellen einer config mit,

schaue doch zb mal mit 

```
qlist ati-drivers
```

(qlist ist in portage-utils enthalten)

was der Treiber dir wohin ins System installiert hat.

zb sollte da auch eine README , oder gar weitere Dokumentation bei sein  :Wink: 

----------

## haegar87

Ich danke euch... endlich gehts bei mir weiter!

Das Problem war tatsächlich der fglrx Treiber.

Aber ein einfaches "aticonfig --initial" hat alles gerichtet/eingerichtet  :Wink: 

Allerdings fehlt dieser Schritt in sämtlichen HowTos zu ATI & Linux o.O

----------

